# The BIG NEW WORLD (pic heavy x 10!!)



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so I worked horses all morning and was feeling good when I got home about 1330 today and I thought to myself, "no one is home but me, lets take the dogs to the woods" Well I figured I might as well take ALL of them. So I introduced to the pups to a world outside of their secure yard and I think they had a blast. We are home now and its quite funny, not a sound to be heard in the yard!!!

Off to play










First alittle running around!!




























SHEES thats work!!










Its hot, maybe we should swim!!!.........Did you say swim??














































Rebel barely comes out of the water EVER




























Hey I thought this was JUST A PUDDLE!!!










Whats in there?










Tag your it


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Video clip of Rebel, aka, Aqua Dog!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics. Everyone is looking so big and CUTE!! Oh boy I just love Rebel. I want a pup like him sooo bad. Hes the kinda guy I would like to breed Mae with if I ever get her working and decided to breed her lol.. But we don't have dogs like that around here


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

oh man, I might have to let you take Kasha & Cocoa to your "amusement park" all the dogs look like they're having a blast!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am soooooooo jealous!!!!! Nice pics.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow all of your dogs are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I still say you should send Ember up here


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics! Man your dogs look excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I still say you should send Ember up here [/QUOTE
> 
> NOOOO,,,,,I WANT HERE...LOL!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma said she wants some playtime like that :woof:


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

was this video yours to it was so funny and cute my oldest dog was looking around for where the sound of the pup was coming from he looking like (oh man she go a another on)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah thats our pups!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Good looking crew! Looks like a blast!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey OFK, just went and checked out your webpage. You keeping Ember? She is so cute, If only I had room for even more dogs lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We are not sure. If we can find her a good home we will, if not she stays with us because she is really turning out GOOD. Has the perfect attitude and plenty of drive. This litter REALLY got a good dose of prey drive.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I hope she finds a good home. She is really really cute. Too bad I don't have room for another one right now.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

isn't wheezie getting lil wayne as you call him? I haven't seen much of Wheezie in the last month or so hope everything is alright..................


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Apparently Wheezie bailed. He hasnt been on in over a month, wouldnt return my calls or emails. His dog is still here but is leaving this week to PA!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I love Christel King's (My Fav) I wish I would have been a member when this litter came .. I am in Ga not too far of a drive to make for a great dog with lot's of potential. Do you plan on any future litter's ? I hope your able to find good home's for the remaining.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Oh I love Christel King's (My Fav) I wish I would have been a member when this litter came .. I am in Ga not too far of a drive to make for a great dog with lot's of potential. Do you plan on any future litter's ? I hope your able to find good home's for the remaining.


Ember still needs a home *pokepokepoke* lol


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Awsome!! Love those little pups, wish i had one oh wait we do!! Thanks so much andy we love our little ones they are soo good. I must say however if you were ever to breed Rebel (hint hint) I would love it he has so much personality and drive he rocks!! You should post one of Rebel just hanging on his spring lol i love it!! I still got the video from the one day we came up. Glad to see the little ones just jumping in with the big dogs!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well that sux about him bailing I thought we were gonna get to watch another one grow up........Atleast the pup has a home now!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

SadiesBlue got her. She now resides with her!


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The dogs look like they had a blast and it is so beautiful there! Good lord I never realised how much neela is built like your dogs! I know her and Rebel have some common ancestors, but when I saw baily standing in the back of the truck i swore I was looking at my dog! Where can I see her pedigree?


----------



## Scarface (Apr 9, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> We are not sure. If we can find her a good home we will, if not she stays with us because she is really turning out GOOD. Has the perfect attitude and plenty of drive. This litter REALLY got a good dose of prey drive.


are u giving her away or selling her?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

She has a home now.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*so thrilled*

Hey OFK, I love seeing your pups grow up too! Wow the river scene looks luxurious! I wish we could trust ponds around here not to have gators and snapping turtles around here. They can really do some damage! Wow!! I am so very happy for your beautiful dogs!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

okay sadiesblue I want pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah so know they all have home right?


----------

